# Australian Birds



## snakealot (Feb 11, 2008)

Post facts about australian Birds Here


----------



## Bonustokin (Feb 11, 2008)

lol is there a particular bird you are after info on?


----------



## Magpie (Feb 11, 2008)

Birds have feathers


----------



## snakealot (Feb 11, 2008)

Mostly cockatoos and other parrots


----------



## WombleHerp (Feb 11, 2008)

they fly


----------



## tan (Feb 11, 2008)

they make good snake food for wild herps


----------



## warren63 (Feb 11, 2008)

Amazing bird the pelican
its beak can hold more then its belly can


----------



## Bonustokin (Feb 11, 2008)

warren63 said:


> Amazing bird the pelican
> its beak can hold more then its belly can


BAHAHAHA :lol:


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Feb 11, 2008)

snakealot said:


> Post facts about australian Birds Here


 
Ummm, they are native to Australia.
There is only green and yellow budgies in the wild.


----------



## Kitah (Feb 11, 2008)

what kind of info are you actually after? keeping aus parrots as pets, wild populations, mutations, general appearance, feeding, habitat? what?


----------



## Earthling (Feb 11, 2008)

I like birds.


----------



## Magpie (Feb 11, 2008)

Emu is very oily, for taste you are better off going with Wood Duck.


----------



## tan (Feb 11, 2008)

Magpie said:


> Emu is very oily, for taste you are better off going with Wood Duck.


lmao!:lol:


----------



## JasonL (Feb 11, 2008)

here are some parrot pics to go with all that rivating info.


----------



## sparticus (Feb 11, 2008)

if a bird poops on your windscreen do not ask her to go out on a date again


----------



## amazonian (Feb 11, 2008)

*Locality data:*
Gold coast QLD has some stunning birds
Mt Druitt NSW has some butt ugly birds

*Size differences:*
Gold coast sub species average approx 55-65KG
Mt Druitt sub species average approx 85-100+KG

*Breeding info:*
Gold coast sub species mature at approx 19-21
Mt Druitt sub species give birth before maturing at the age of 12-15

*Temprement:*
Gold coast sub species handle well 
Mt Druitt sub species are unpredictable 

*Housing:*
Gold coast sub species do well in any abode
Mt Druitt sub species need special housing & support

*Interesting facts:*
Mt druitt sub species are often observed laying flat on their backs in what I assume is some sort of display ritual. They can often be found in flocks around clubs, pubs & inns. This species is also prone to neglecting their offspring in order to find a mate, although the ritual of the relationship is polygamous & lasts a mere 12 hour cycle. Some have evolved to semi monagamy where they spend a brief period with a male before evicting him from the nest he built and inviting a new mate to join her in her new comforts.

Don't know much about other sub species, but that gives an idea of locality extremes between them lmao.


----------



## inthegrass (Feb 11, 2008)

very funny amazonian, from what i have seen that species has spread quite considerably.
cheers


----------



## mysnakesau (Feb 11, 2008)

herpsrule said:


> they fly




Not all of them. Emus and cassowaries don't fly


----------



## Australis (Feb 11, 2008)

Brolgas make excellent captives.


----------



## dragon lady (Feb 11, 2008)

My Purple-crowned Lorikeet ... loves to eat the generic brand of cracker...hates the dearer brand
she squarkes like mad until she also can have a 3 minute shower!
likes bitting my cats feet
prefers dried mango to fresh
if i put saltanas in her dry fruit mix..she will chuck every one out before she eats the mango,pawpaw & pineapple
she is very protective of her cage


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Feb 11, 2008)

Never kiss a chicken on the lips


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Feb 11, 2008)

Because it hurts


----------



## scorps (Feb 11, 2008)

ssssnakeman said:


> Never kiss a chicken on the lips




Chickens have lips :O since when why wasnt i informed


----------



## Snakeaholic (Feb 12, 2008)

They Have Wings


----------



## dragon lady (Feb 13, 2008)

Well seems i must inform my cheersquad...a p-c lori is the hardest of all birds to survive in captivity...
in 2003 out of only 35 born in captivity only 9 survived....it is almost not heard of to raise a p-c lori from the wild & it survive
animals dont have water restrictions!
the water she uses...is recycled rainwater in any case..
water bathing/showers is part of her make up...
im waiting for you to tell us that you shouldnt allow ducks to have water either!... i released 7 ducklings back to the wild last year....& they used water!!!! lol
really girls....anything else!
please inform us of the birds you have rescued?...fed...mended...returned to the wild...
what are you about to add Kelly?


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Feb 13, 2008)

Are those Moluccans in your avator from Australia?


----------



## kelly (Feb 13, 2008)

No comment..


----------



## dragon lady (Feb 13, 2008)

Beautifully put Kelly....

JasonL....there are beautiful birds you have pics of ...JEALOUS
Black cockatoo...is my fav!!!!


----------



## imalizard (Feb 13, 2008)

My favourite parrot is the galah because we have so many around our house.


----------



## dragon lady (Feb 13, 2008)

They are extra ordinary ...some living over 100 years!


----------



## imalizard (Feb 13, 2008)

Over a 100 years!! Well i guess i will be seeing them for awhile.


----------

